# So whos shot a drake pinnie?



## russ9054

I was just wondering. Probly 7-8 yrs. ago the evening before opening day i walked down to the duck blind to find hundreds of mallards swimming in my spread and flying are were 18-24 pinnies mixed in with the remaining mallards in the air. I watch them for a good hour,they were dropping out of the sky like logs and more just kept comming. It was the damnedest thing i've ever seen. Hundrends if mallards and dozens of pinnies. Needless to say they flew out the next morning before shooting time. I wish i had a wittness.


----------



## freyedknot

not in 40 yrs of hunting ohio. but did manage a few in arkansas. there are an amazing amount of pintail there in january.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Only seen one while hunting in Ohio. Took my buddy out duck hunting for the first time ever. We had a duck swim towards our decoys on our left right before shooting hours. It swam around the outside of our spread and over to our right. I thought it was a drake mallard in the low light. At shooting hours, my buddy asked if he could shoot. It was a little far but I said what the hell. One shot and he crushed it. We waited for the wind to blow the duck in closer (deep water, no boat/dog). I went to grab the duck and it was a frigging beautiful drake pintail!!! I couldn't believe it. My buddys first duck ever. I told him how special of a bird it was and that he should have it mounted. He said nope im eating it!!!! I tried to convince him otherwise but it wasn't happening. He took it home and ate it. That was about 5 years ago. Since then, and many hunts later, he now realizes the mistake he made and still kicks himself in the ass for not mounting it. He said it was damn tasty though!!!


----------



## firstflight111

we shoot them every year seeing more and more around here


----------



## killingtime

i shot a drake with no sprig off the stillwater river north of dayton about 13 years ago dec. 26 and with wind chill it was -17 degrees. at shooting time i had a flock of about 30 birds come in about 15 minutes after shooting time and i shot a drake mallard, drake gadwall, and looked over to my right and saw the pintail and shot him. after retrieving the birds and looking at the pintail for about 5 minutes i left to go brag to my friends that said it was to cold to hunt. i have also shot quite a few nice drakes at my cabin in arkansas and hi have a nice bull on my wall.


----------



## mobilecamo

Been years ago but I shot a beautiful sprig and a huge bull can at Rocky Fork in the same morning. That was special.


----------



## M R DUCKS

I have one on the wall from years back......was hunting a cut corn field for geese in January when they showed up....also, a few years back, opening day....my buddies stood me up..."too warm, no water"......I told them ...but it is opening day!....surprised, my bag was 4 drake mallards, drake pin. and I saw a drake widgeon but couldn't close the deal.......awesome day!


----------



## ErieAngler

Plenty of them out here in oklahoma, 2 bag limit on them too! Had flocks of them hitting the field adjacent to where we live last January, after rarely seeing one in ohio I spent a lot of time in the truck on the side of the road just watching them!


----------



## Carpn

I have shot a half dozen or so in Ohio in the last 8 or so yrs and seen more shot. Mosta them have been in sloppy muddy cornfields.


----------



## JimmyZ

We shot a real nice one years ago out in front of Magee on the lakefront. Should have mounted it. I got one other drake but it wasn't full color yet. Only half the brown on his head. Did have a flock of 6 or so skirt me this year. I knew they were pinnies. It was a tough shot though. Missed. Seem to get hens more than drakes. Usually get a few every season. This year we had 3 come in together and got all 3. They definitly look cool flying. long and sleek.

Shot a lot more widgeon this year than in previous years. I've got at least 5 or 6 this year. I have a real nice drake mounted from a hunt years ago. No other drakes have looked as good as this one.


----------



## ducky152000

We shoot around a dozen a year,mostly while feild hunting mallards and honkers got 1 so far this year.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

*I shot this one a few years ago & shot a Drake & Hen the next season about a week apart*

Oh here's the video
http://youtu.be/5cBoxg5ujE4


----------



## jarede946

I shot one about 10 years ago, I was drawn for a youth hunt in Hebron Ohio


----------



## Nelliboy2

we get a few every season! i will say they have to be the hardest bird ever to get to decoy!


----------



## firstflight111

Nelliboy2 said:


> we get a few every season! i will say they have to be the hardest bird ever to get to decoy!


were talking about pintails not coots


----------



## Nelliboy2

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Nelliboy2
> we get a few every season! i will say they have to be the hardest bird ever to get to decoy!
> 
> were talking about pintails not coots
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1313334#ixzz1dAHj2kYc


What!?!?!?!? man coots are like shooting rats in a barrel! this is the best year i have ever had on coots..........no real ducks though!


----------



## jpbasspro

I did! Choke Canyon Reservoir in Texas last year. Thousands of them, literally. I was dumbfounded to say the least!


----------

